# The Ultimate Pull your Hair Out Forum Game



## kyeugh (Sep 14, 2012)

Try to post at least once in every forum category so if you look, it says that you posted last for every forum.  Good luck, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2012)

Posting just for the sake of posting is considered spamming. Please be mindful of the rules.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, that's the point.  It has to actually contribute, which makes it that much harder.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

Mohacastle said:


> Yeah, that's the point.  It has to actually contribute, which makes it that much harder.


But that would also require posting in dead forums (ASB, to be more specific).


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> Do not just create a game because you're bored and want to make a thread.
> All games should have *entertainment value*. That means that any games where [...]
> 
> *- the post a poster makes does not necessarily have any relation to what  was posted before it or at least the person who posted before it AND  the post that a poster makes does not have direct entertainment value  for later posters (e.g. a game where you post your favorite color)*
> ...


besides, this isn't even a game. it's just posting for the sake of posting, and we'd kind of prefer if you only posted if you were actually interested or had something relevant to say about the topic.

Please be mindful of forum rules in future (as well as reading any stickies or announcements in that forum) before creating threads. They're there for a reason.


----------

